# Word for the day  ubiquitous



## Josiah (May 10, 2015)

ubiquitous
[yoo-bik-wi-tuh s]

adjective
1. existing or being everywhere, especially at the same time; omnipresent:
ubiquitous fog; ubiquitous little ants.

The eel grass limpet used to be ubiquitous on the New England coast.


----------

